

A fully featured Linux hypervisor running on a MIPS microcontroller - alexvoica
http://blog.imgtec.com/mips-processors/seltech-debuts-new-fexerox-hypervisor-for-mips-mcus

======
alexvoica
Some context: SELTECH is a Japanese company that is well-known for creating
hypervisors for NVIDIA Tegra and other high performance mobile platforms
running Linux.

SELTECH has now ported its new FEXEROX hypervisor to MIPS M5150, a
microcontroller-class CPU that has two main features; both these features have
never been implemented in an MCU before:

\- full hardware virtualization which enables it to run a hypervisor.

\- an MMU which enables it to run the full Linux operating system.

This hypervisor creates the framework for next generation security solutions
based on the TEE (Trusted Execution Environment) concepts defined by
GlobalPlatform (more on what TEE is here:
[http://www.globalplatform.org/mediaguidetee.asp](http://www.globalplatform.org/mediaguidetee.asp)).

This demonstration also proves how virtualized-based security can be deployed
to next-generation IoT applications running Linux. For example, wearable
devices can run multiple applications securely (Linux can handle DRM for
multimedia streaming or in-app billing while an RTOS can take care of e-health
data collection).

For those who are interested in TEE and security under Linux, here is a very
cool whitepaper from Elliptic that describes how one can easily implement
multi-domain TEEs:
[http://www.elliptictech.com/images/stories/whitepapers/Embed...](http://www.elliptictech.com/images/stories/whitepapers/Embedded_Virtualization_for_Security_WP_FINAL_Oct22.pdf)

